# Schriftgröße in IE



## Daniel (19. Dezember 2000)

Seit einiger Zeit sind alle Schriften in meinem Internet Explorer 5.5 ziemlich groß. Woran kann das liegen und wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Klon (19. Dezember 2000)

Klick mal auf 

"Ansicht"
    |_"Internetoptionen"
              |_"Schriftart"

Ich hab zwar nach dem Formatieren und allem hier grade nur IE4 aber die Menüführung hat sich ja net alzudoll geändert.


----------



## Daniel (19. Dezember 2000)

Ja genau das mit dem Wheel wars
thx


----------

